# New Acrylic Painting



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I call this "a star is born". Did it on a big piece of cardboard. Lol


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

That's pretty awesome, Michael. Cardboard, another starving artist .

How was it to work on? Did you have to prime it first? How did the colors come out? Would you do it again? My concern would be that alot of paper products have an acid in them that will screw up the paint after several years. I'd hate to see all your artwork turn yellow one day .


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, I'm DEFINITELY a starving artist. It was actually easier to blend colors on the cardboard than I thought. I'm pretty new with painting and I don't take my painting class til next semester. I really didn't think about the deterioration until now (that's why I love this site). Is there anything I cud spray on it to preserve the paint? Also, I didn't prime it cause the cardboard was white. I just dove on in. You tend to have no fear when ur working on cardboard, lol. I have been painting on relativel small canvas (14x18) so when I came across that big piece of cardboard, I had to try.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I LIKE that! seriously cool.


----------

